# A new messy milk based drink



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I haven't had much of a problem steaming milk on the BE so just tried for the first time on the DB. I'm not really into latte art just cappuccino usually overheating the milk a bit.

LOL This is what came out









I was surprised by the speed and maybe I plunged way to deeply to add heat - sort of shock reaction - result a cold drink even though the base of the jug was way too hot to hold. I was also getting too much foam. It is smooth enough though and yes I usually do plonk the thick stuff on top.

The cold drink aspect is bugging me - anyone know why that might happen. Never has for me before.

14g of full dark roast monsoon malabar pulled long with 40 out. It suites me that way. Pulled short it tends to go sweet. It gave the drink a decent taste and was stronger than expected. Around 10oz, 300ml of milk. Semi skimmed too. This level of roast is said to choke some grinders up. It's coated with oil.

John

-


----------

